# Home pier fishing



## Old Jarhead (Apr 8, 2011)

I've been blessed in my recent marriage in many ways, but one small plus is that my wife lives on escambia bay. I have no experience fishing a bay pier. The water is shallow , twice the distance of the pier. We live about a mile south of I-10 bridge. I have to grandsons coming over to fish off the pier this evening. Any suggestions on rigs/bait?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Carolina rig with Live shrimp would be a start… Everything likes shrimp


Sent through Tapatalk, even though they ruined it with "upgrades"...


----------



## Old Jarhead (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks! I had set up two poles with live shrimp in mind, thinking of Flounder. I had also planned to use some 1/4 jigs with Gulp shrimp in case they wanted to cast and retrieve some... trying to make it fun for them.


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

*Trout*

Get a $10 halogen shop light and put it out 30 minutes after the sun goes down. Shine it down into the water two would be better. Small treble hook , no lead , no leader 12 lb test. Live shrimp. The object is to make it so the shrimp can actually swim. Flick the shrimp out to the edge of the light. You can use a small bobber if you want. I don't. Stand back from the edge of the pier and be quite. If you can see the fish the fish can see you. You should get non stop action .


----------



## Old Jarhead (Apr 8, 2011)

That sounds like fun! Thanks!


----------



## Old Jarhead (Apr 8, 2011)

Well, the bad news is, all the kids caught were catfish. The good news is, they had a blast catching catfish! Thanks again for the advice!


----------

